# Fränkische Schweiz MTB Marathon 2011



## Streckenchef (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo an alle,
wir, die Veranstalter des FSMM planen natürlich schon wieder um euch heuer eine ebenso gelungene Veranstaltung zu bieten wie ihr es gewohnt seit. Termin ist der 15.Mai 2011. Startort ist wieder Litzendorf bei Bamberg.
Da in den letzen Jahren immer wieder vereinzelte Beschwerden über die Verpflegung und das Startpaket aufgekommen sind, wollten wir euch heuer im Vorfeld zu euren Wünschen Befragen.
Was hättet ihr gerne im Startpaket?
Welche Verpflegung ist euch auf der Strecke am liebsten?

Danke für die Hilfe, den Marathon weiter zu verbessern

Die FSMM Crew


----------



## ]:-> (15. Februar 2011)

Also wenn man schon so gefragt wird 

Egal wo, der grundsätzlich größte Wunsch geht wahrscheinlich nicht mehr: günstige Startgebühr und dafür nix drin außer Transponder und Startnummer.
Oder zumindest die Buchungsoption ohne Trikot, T-Shirt und Co.
(Sixtus-Pröbchen, T-Shirts, Trikots, Socken, Flaschen...da liegt mit der Zeit so viel daheim rum)

Aber wenn das schon fest steht, dann lieber Gels als Riegel. Wenn das ganze dann auch noch nicht verfallen ist wäre top.

Ich finde das am Tegernsee immer gut, da hat man je nach Streckenlänge schon seine Gels im Paket, dafür gibts an den Verpflegungen dann eben keine. So kann man sich das selber auswählen und einteilen. Zu oft kommt man bei den kurzen Rennen an der Verpflegung garnicht zum Halten.

An der Verpflegung würden mir angereichte Flaschen mit dünnem Iso ausreichen. Toll wäre, wenn man halt auch vorher sicher gehen kann dass es Flaschen gibt. Oft wird das groß Kommuniziert und dann reichts grad für die ersten 10.

Fazit: 
Gels ins Paket (lieber ein Päckchen als zwei Corny)
gefüllte, angereichte Flaschen an der Verpfelgung 
für die, die anhalten wollen ein paar Riegel an der Verpflegung
Kuchen im Ziel

So mal meine Gedanken, vielleicht klappt ja das ein oder andere.
Also dann, bis Mai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (15. Februar 2011)

Verpflegung: Iso in der Flasche wäre toll. Ich verlass mich aber nie drauf und verpflege selbst.
 Zur Strecke: Könnten wir die Strecke (ich nehme an sie ist identisch mit 2010) nicht anders herum fahren? Die ewigen Schiebepassagen (ich fuhr die Langdistanz) waren echt nervig und wären in Gegenrichtung gut fahrbar gewesen. Ich will ja fahren und nicht wandern. Ich bin eigentlich ein guter Bergaufkletterer, aber es waren 2010 doch lange unfahrbare Schiebestrecken drin. Einziger Vorteil: man macht viele Höhenmeter auf kurzem Raum


----------



## Streckenchef (15. Februar 2011)

Streckenführung soll ählich 2010 werden, leider gibts schon wieder Komplikationen mit den Besitzern der Wälder.


----------



## Fabse86 (16. Februar 2011)

]:->;8023115 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn man schon so gefragt wird
> 
> Egal wo, der grundsätzlich größte Wunsch geht wahrscheinlich nicht mehr: günstige Startgebühr und dafür nix drin außer Transponder und Startnummer.
> Oder zumindest die Buchungsoption ohne Trikot, T-Shirt und Co.
> ...



Kann ich so unterschreiben.

Freue mich schon auf Bamberch.


----------



## mountainbike (16. Februar 2011)

tegernsee ist eh mit das beste was es gibt.

verpflegung je nach strecke in der startertüte, flaschenservice für alle und und und!

stimmt - gels wichtiger als riegel


----------



## Streckenchef (19. Februar 2011)

danke für die Antworten


----------



## boulderro (19. Februar 2011)

Cola in den Trinkflaschen an letzter Station vorm Ziel, sonst wie oben beschrieben wär gut.


----------



## bikehumanumest (22. Februar 2011)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> danke für die Antworten



schön dass mal jemand auf die Idee kommt die Fahrer zu fragen...

Joe


----------



## Streckenchef (22. Februar 2011)

ja wird höchste Zeit. Allerdings müssten noch ein paar mehr abstimmen damit es repräsentativ wird. Weil eine Stichprobe von im Moment 17 von 600 ist nicht verwertbar.
Grüße


----------



## bikehumanumest (22. Februar 2011)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> ja wird höchste Zeit. Allerdings müssten noch ein paar mehr abstimmen damit es repräsentativ wird. Weil eine Stichprobe von im Moment 17 von 600 ist nicht verwertbar.
> Grüße



gibt aber trotzdem bereits den Trend richtig wieder würde ich mal behaupten...

Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streckenchef (23. Februar 2011)

Trend ist wirklich erkennbar..
weiter so!


----------



## Streckenchef (3. März 2011)

push


----------



## jjules (5. März 2011)

Stimme zu, lieber Gels statt komischen Corny Riegeln, kein Traubenzucker oder sowas.. Bananen sind auch nicht mein Fall, aber das ist Geschmackssache.
An den Verpflegungstationen sind mir die Getränke am Wichtigsten... Verpflegung hat man ja in der Regel selbst mit (und ist froh wenn im Starterpaket das ein oder andere brauchbare war!).

Ganz wichtig: Kuchen im Ziel! (bei heißem Wetter auch gern Obst, aber oft ist es ja nicht so warm) 
Fand euer Kuchenbüffet letztes Jahr auch toll. Klar, da kostet das Stück dann zwar mal nen Euro oder so, aber das ist mir hausgemachter Kuchen jederzeit wert!!!! (ich hätt gern einen mit Streuseln heuer!!)


----------



## Streckenchef (17. März 2011)

ich werds weitergeben!


----------



## dubbel (17. März 2011)

"Melone"?


----------



## Streckenchef (17. März 2011)

Als *Melone* bezeichnet man vor allem in subtropischen Gebieten kultivierte GewÃ¤chse mit groÃen, saftreichen Beeren-FrÃ¼chten. Sie gehÃ¶ren zur Familie der KÃ¼rbisgewÃ¤chse (Cucurbitaceae), werden also genau genommen als GemÃ¼se bezeichnet. Der deutsche Name ist von dem griechischen Wort _Î¼Î®Î»Î¿_ (_MÄlo_), ÂApfelÂ abgeleitet. Es wird hauptsÃ¤chlich zwischen Zuckermelonen und Wassermelonen unterschieden.
 Melonen werden in der Botanik nicht als Verwandtschaftsgruppe angesehen, die Zuckermelonen (_Cucumis melo_) sind enger mit den Gurken verwandt als mit den Wassermelonen (_Citrullus lanatus_).
 Die Frucht wird aufgrund der harten Schale als Panzerbeere bezeichnet.
(sry, nur Wikipedia)
sieht so aus:







noch Unklarheiten?
GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (17. März 2011)

als verpflegung im ziel kann man sich's ja vorstellen, 
aber wie pack ich das ding in die trikottasche?


----------



## Streckenchef (17. März 2011)

ja klar das geht nicht.
aber es gibt jede Menge Hobbyfahrer, die, insbesondere in der zweiten Runde, mal gern ein Päuschen einlegen und sich in aller Ruhe bedienen...


----------



## Fup (17. März 2011)

Huhu,

also: Ich bring grundsätzlich meine eigenen Gels und Riegel mit, deshalb brauche ich nix. 

Wasser habe ich auch mein eigenes dabei und bin bzgl. des Flaschenmülls etwas gespalten - da kommt mein Öko-Anteil durch ;-) Ich seh aber ein, dass für die Langdistanzler ein solcher Service sein muss.

Im Ziel finde ich Kuchen und Käse-/Wurstbrote oder Brot mit Salz super. Gerne kaufe ich auch wieder was vom hausgemachten Kuchen oder ne Bratwurst. Die paar Nudeln fand ich letztes Mal nicht so toll. Darauf kann ich verzichten für mein Startgeld (lieber nen Bratwurscht-Gutschein *dasRaubtierinmirspricht*).

Starterpaket: Das Buff fand ich letztes Mal klasse. Auf ein olles Baumwollshirt, das es sowieso nur in Unisex-S-Kartoffelsack als kleinste Größe gibt, kann ich verzichten. Trikot wär okay, wenn es auch was in XS gibt. Lieber eine Tube Pflegemittel, Öl oder Fett - kann man immer brauchen und wird nicht schlecht. Schnickschnack wie Mini-Tools, Reifenheber etc. brauche ich auch nicht mehr.

Freu mich schon auf die Veranstaltung, viele Grüße

Fup


----------



## ecopower (21. März 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> als verpflegung im ziel kann man sich's ja vorstellen,
> aber wie pack ich das ding in die trikottasche?


----------

